# ToonMe.Com



## 0 2 (Jan 11, 2021)

Here's another image-manipulating A.I.. This one turns pictures into various cartoon styles. Surprisingly, it's only moderately creepy instead of mostly. Right-click on an image and select "view background image" to get a larger-sized photo.

Brianna Wu:




Running On Empty:



Bogdanoff:



Sam Hyde:



Some weird Japanese mukbanger:



DarkSydePhil:

 

Low Tier God:



Chris Chan:

 

Rich Evans:



Mike Stoklasa:



Gigachad:


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 11, 2021)

So it turns you into shitty Pixar characters?



Not bad. Could use some work what with it only detecting a bit of MovieBob's facial hair.


----------



## Turd Cow (Jan 11, 2021)

Lucina cosplay I found online


Grubhub lady drinking from shit commercial



Steve Carrell as Gru

Lucina and Gru actually look good somewhat in fake pixar form

Anyways



Tekashi 69



Grubhub baby with fries



Mexican kid from Grubhub commercial



Grubhub dad


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 11, 2021)

JUST


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jan 11, 2021)

Spoiler





Hello, eyelid department? I would like to report a robbery.
It also interpreted his cap as a massive hightop


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 11, 2021)

General F-Mantoid said:


> So it turns you into shitty Pixar characters?
> View attachment 1841236
> Not bad. Could use some work what with it only detecting a bit of MovieBob's facial hair.


It's hysterical that it turns MovieBob into the character that he would hate the most in the shows he watches.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 11, 2021)

This fucking thing has no idea what constitutes a mustache.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 11, 2021)

Nick Bate


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh, _now_ this fucking exists? I remember seeing clickbait ads about how you could "animefy" yourself and whatnot for some MMORPG or whatnot, but they never advertised it truthfully.

Anyway:





Spoiler: original image


----------



## Turd Cow (Jan 11, 2021)

More




Nikocado



Barb Chandler


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 11, 2021)

*[FENTANYL-INDUCED RESPIRATORY DISCOMFORT]*






Kari Kamiya said:


> Oh, _now_ this fucking exists? I remember seeing clickbait ads about how you could "animefy" yourself and whatnot for some MMORPG or whatnot, but they never advertised it truthfully.
> 
> Anyway:
> View attachment 1841369
> ...



Shiggy Diggy


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 11, 2021)

Wanted to see if they could re-toonify realistic Peter Griffin.







Fucking hell...


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 11, 2021)

Manly Chris


Spoiler











Rare Josh Pic


Spoiler











Couch Cuck


Spoiler


----------



## Ralph from Chicago (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Figger Naggot (Jan 11, 2021)

Absolutely haram!


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 11, 2021)

Arkangel said:


> Manly Chris
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Did you edit that Chris Chan image? His eyes are actually different colors on the lower right version.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 11, 2021)

0 1 said:


> Did you edit that Chris Chan image? His eyes are actually different colors on the lower right version.


Nope. It came out that way.


----------



## Figger Naggot (Jan 11, 2021)

My favorite historical horrorcow.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jan 11, 2021)

Russell Greer. The top two look... almost normal.


Spoiler


----------



## BingBong (Jan 11, 2021)

My avatar from when I first joined the forum.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 11, 2021)

Holy shit.






Irene Rich.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 11, 2021)

Turd Cow said:


> View attachment 1841254
> Lucina cosplay I found online


This lady's a total bitch on twitch, for what its worth.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 12, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Wanted to see if they could re-toonify realistic Peter Griffin.
> View attachment 1841512
> View attachment 1841513
> 
> Fucking hell...


I hope you dn't mind if I keep tagging you for this dumb shit @Piga Dgrifm I just feel like they're very "you".


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 12, 2021)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> I hope you dn't mind if I keep tagging you for this dumb shit @Piga Dgrifm I just feel like they're very "you".


They're beautiful. I hope that the site adds a feet feature (feeture) soon.


----------



## Foxxo (Jan 12, 2021)

0/10, misread the title as "TroonMe.Com" and was thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 12, 2021)

The goatse man endures.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 12, 2021)

I swear to god this exact same thing made the rounds circa 2008 or so.


----------



## Turd Cow (Jan 12, 2021)

Made a gif putting this image 

through toonme 26 times in order





Basically to see how many times it would run before it would have trouble recognizing a face


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 12, 2021)

Turd Cow said:


> Made a gif putting this image View attachment 1843072through toonme 26 times in order
> 
> View attachment 1843077
> 
> Basically to see how many times it would run before it would have trouble recognizing a face


It looks like she's going through a dark tunnel that rapidly-ages people.  And it looks like her hair turned into a hood and is swallowing her head.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 12, 2021)

Techies are not capable of making a statement that does not horrify me


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2021)

If this continues until February I may have my new avatar...


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 12, 2021)

It gets bigger, when I pull!




MMM!




Almost Aladdin.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 12, 2021)

This is the only image which work.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Individual pics


----------



## TinyKitty (Jan 12, 2021)

The AI struggles to understand schizophrenia and soda.  And tiny hats.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Rozzy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 12, 2021)

The cast of the next Illumination flick:



Spoiler


----------



## TinyKitty (Jan 12, 2021)

It's amusing that the AI can tell troons are male.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 12, 2021)

It seems to do other 2D stuff with mixed results


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 12, 2021)

TinyKitty said:


> It's amusing that the AI can tell troons are male.


That's because AI has a long history of implicit/systemic shitlordism.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 12, 2021)

TinyKitty said:


> It's amusing that the AI can tell troons are male.


It did give Yaniv eyelashes at least. CWC looks androgynous.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 12, 2021)

MFW Lovecraft already looked like a character from Pixar.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jan 12, 2021)

I threw my avatar in there, I think it's beautiful


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Pickle Dick (Jan 12, 2021)

Spoiler: You like Huey Lewis & The News?











Spoiler: CONSOOM











Spoiler: clearing the air











Spoiler: Gligar13vids AKA CIA Nigger











Spoiler: I, er, uh, look fairly ugly


----------



## LubbyChudder (Jan 12, 2021)

Lucas Werner

Antoony Fantano

Mavis Beacon

That guy from Chernobyl


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## TinyKitty (Jan 12, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1843980



Lower left looks like Lin Shaye.

GANs are my bet for the fun little piece of technology that will eventually destroy civilization.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 12, 2021)

Karen: 





Some triggered lady: 




That furry at the Capitol: 






Trigglypuff: 





Fat: 




You know the thing:


----------



## Coolio55 (Jan 12, 2021)

R.I.P. to the king...


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2021)

(Hentai-ishly)


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 12, 2021)

Even ToonMe thinks Ron Toye looks like a creepy Disney villain.


----------



## Crocketron (Jan 12, 2021)

There was no god


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 12, 2021)

I love how the only expressions the Pixar mode generates are "held at gunpoint" and "astonished". Anyway, here's House Sanpaku Speaker Nancy Pelosi!



General F-Mantoid said:


> So it turns you into shitty Pixar characters?
> View attachment 1841236
> Not bad. Could use some work what with it only detecting a bit of MovieBob's facial hair.


I raise you Feminist Bob!


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 12, 2021)

CWCissey said:


> (Hentai-ishly)
> 
> View attachment 1844265


We're doing the late John Bulla?  Here, have some more.




The bottom-right is always kind of the odd one out but in this instance, he manages to look almost exactly like Subway Jared, another kiddie fiddler.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Arkangel (Jan 13, 2021)

CWCissey said:


> (Hentai-ishly)
> 
> View attachment 1844265


This one is actually perfect. It captures both his beard and his nervous smile. RIP.

Edit. I can't believe this one worked.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 13, 2021)

Soy Hyde




Cartoon shooter.




This toonification has meant nothing. He looks like a model from the Yandere Simulator on the last one




Welp, I don't think he got what he fucking deserved.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jan 13, 2021)

Slightly NSFW


Spoiler


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jan 13, 2021)

Spoiler: Helios











Spoiler: A BOMB!











Spoiler: Full of sandwiches











Spoiler: Bin Laden cat











Spoiler: You don't wanna see this, no, seriously


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Rozzy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Jan 13, 2021)

modern sites fail in such weird ways - it goes through all this crap and then errors out now for me.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Wraith (Jan 13, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1845167


Looks like Micheal Cera's older brother or something.
Anyway I hate this web site. Damn thing wouldn't take my picture. Said I didn't have a face.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 13, 2021)

Wraith said:


> Looks like Micheal Cera's older brother or something.
> Anyway I hate this web site. Damn thing wouldn't take my picture. Said I didn't have a face.


Wouldn't take my pic either, until I added human eyes and lips.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 13, 2021)

Spoiler: Senator Armstrong











Spoiler: Bogpilled Weeknd











Spoiler: Malarkey!


----------



## Pixy (Jan 13, 2021)

Someone on /aceg/ posted this and I think it works pretty well.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 13, 2021)

@Uncle Warren


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh god, Jim'll gonna fix it!


----------



## verygayFrogs (Jan 13, 2021)

So that's where wikihow gets their images


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jewthulhu (Jan 13, 2021)

Spoiler: George Costanza











Spoiler: Sheev











Spoiler: Sam Hyde











Spoiler: K Scream


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jan 14, 2021)

Gatdam Animal Person said:


> Oh god, Jim'll gonna fix it!
> 
> View attachment 1846147



The lower left one looks like Bob Saget.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jan 14, 2021)

Our little Star-buddy


----------



## hateful entity (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 14, 2021)

Works with paintings.


Randy Stair


----------



## Mulva69 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey hey people


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 14, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> View attachment 1843927View attachment 1843930View attachment 1843931View attachment 1843937
> MFW Lovecraft already looked like a character from Pixar.
> 
> View attachment 1843942


4th looks like the Zuck.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 14, 2021)

Young Christopher Lee was so beautiful the AI broke and gave me 1980's Pete Burns


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 14, 2021)

M'lady



I enjoy that the Pixar translation of a fedora is a newsboy. And traditional just has a lady.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 14, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> M'lady
> View attachment 1847927
> I enjoy that the Pixar translation of a fedora is a newsboy. And traditional just has a lady.


I'm more intrigued how the caricature is almost unchanged. He certainly already looked like one.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 14, 2021)

Apparently this thing can also do IRL animals too... although not too well sometimes

Here's one of a Bear


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 15, 2021)

Spoiler: There is a lot


----------



## Devyn (Jan 15, 2021)

Vintage photos


I kind of wish the top hat had been included, but oh well


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 15, 2021)

Alex Trebek would have loved this


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 15, 2021)

Everyone's toonifying people so I took a crack at Moviebob


----------



## Witthel (Jan 15, 2021)

Muta

Filthy Frank

Jontron

Jontron again.

PewDiePie

Pink Guy

Todd Howard

Tommy Wiseau

Zuckerberg



Pickle Dick said:


> Spoiler: You like Huey Lewis & The News?





JuanButNotForgotten said:


>


NGL I would love to see a Disney or Pixar version of American Psycho.


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 16, 2021)

The third one looks like it could be a book cover. Just saying.


----------



## Devyn (Jan 17, 2021)

Jeremy, Richard and James


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 17, 2021)

Some iconic images.








And some TCAP.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 26, 2021)

Toon RMS is saddened at this proprietary service.




Turned Benjamin Franklin into a tranny.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jan 26, 2021)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> View attachment 1843722


It turned Trump into Nick Nolte.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 26, 2021)

Duck Duck TUUURN said:


> View attachment 1853251


lol bottom right looks like the world's most bad-ass stoner.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Rozzy (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## make_it_so (Jan 26, 2021)

Decided to do the rest of the captains.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 26, 2021)

Got bored. So I did some Grubhub character.

*Sushi Girl is now a realistic floating head with no chin.*




*Delivery Guy's a long troom.*




*Salad Lady became Honey Boo Boo.*





And for a bonus round, here's Elliot Rodger as a femboy.


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 27, 2021)

*Saddam Hussein*





*Pamperchu


*
​*Louis "Lou" Gagliardi*


​*Puppychan*


----------



## Loona (Jan 28, 2021)

Graeme Kelly


Baron Tremayne Caple


WogglebugLove Productions


JustinRPG


----------



## soy_king (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Haramburger (Jan 28, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> View attachment 1874248


1, 2 & 4 turned out really nice. The Pixar filter is really flattering on almost everyone and captures the most ideal features.


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 28, 2021)

soy_king said:


> View attachment 1877113View attachment 1877114


Bottom right filter really likes to troon people out, doesn't it?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jan 28, 2021)

Sorry if already done, I couldn't load all the images properly.

Jessica Simpson, Canadian human rights activist.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## verygayFrogs (Jan 29, 2021)

Coffee Shits said:


> Toon RMS is saddened at this proprietary service.
> View attachment 1874092
> 
> Turned Benjamin Franklin into a tranny.
> View attachment 1874094


Top right looks like Chris at the court hearings


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jan 29, 2021)

Kurt Eichenwald - savior of children, lover of tentacles, eternal victim.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 1, 2021)




----------

